# parking overnight at eurotunnel uk side



## 107506 (Oct 7, 2007)

Hi all,
Im sure this has been asked before but has anyone spent the night at the eurotunnel terminal folkstone? we are travelling up from devon overnight for an eight oclock crossing and were hoping to get a couple of hours sleep on arrival to folkstone prior to crossing did not know if they allow people parking up for few hours. 

thanks Mandy
merry christmas everybody!


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Sorry Mandy but it's not allowed, two hours max. from departure time..


----------



## 104705 (May 24, 2007)

You could always stop at Maidstone Services on the motorway. Only 20 minutes north of the terminal.


----------



## jwinder (Mar 29, 2006)

hi mandy
we have travelled twice in the last year in the early hours 6am. On both occassions arrived before midnight, we had no problem stopping overnight on the tunnel car park, we stayed right outside the terminus building
good luck 
frank


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Or you could try Tescos just off junction 10 at Ashford, they are open 24hrs.
I have stayed there a couple of times but do check in the shop that it is ok first. It can be a bit noisy but I cannot imagine it being worse than the Euro Tunnel car park?

peedee


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

We have got to the terminal early on a number of occasions and go to the far end near the childrens play area, this time of year is very quiet, we were the only ones in there last time. Never had a problem staying over night , but have to say try your number in the machine first and you could find yourselves in France in half an hour. 

Many places to stay once over there, our favourite is Cap Nez, very near the terminal and quiet too. 

Good luck and have a great time.

Mandy


----------



## 100004 (Jul 12, 2006)

mandyandandy said:


> We have got to the terminal early on a number of occasions and go to the far end near the childrens play area, this time of year is very quiet, we were the only ones in there last time. Never had a problem staying over night , but have to say try your number in the machine first and you could find yourselves in France in half an hour.
> 
> Many places to stay once over there, our favourite is Cap Nez, very near the terminal and quiet too.
> 
> ...


Couldn't agree more. Bet you'd feel better sleeping the other side too. H


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Sounds interesting - I assume you mean Cap *Gris*-Nez?

If so, where do you park up?

Thanks.


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

I speak from personal experience, on two occasions we have arrived early, ie more than two hours before our departure time, on one occasion we told to either pay a supplement of £30 or leave the terminal .. on the other told to leave as the trains were fully booked.
I am not disputing that if it's quiet they may allow parking for longer.. just be aware that it may not be allowed.

Rule: 
1.3 Check-In time

You must Check-In at least 30 minutes (but not more than 2 hours) before your booked departure time on both the outward and inward legs of your journey.

read terms and conditions here;

Euro Tunnel Terms


----------



## alunj (Sep 5, 2007)

We tried once for a 7 am crossing. They wouldnt let us thru the toll both. 
They gave us no doubt that they didnt like it. 
Spoke to one of the guards later , they sometimes go round and bang on the sides of any caravan/motorhome they think someone is kipping in.

As usual with eurot its luck of the draw. You may be lucky and they let you go early, you may be lucky and they let you kip in the car park.


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

alunj said:


> Spoke to one of the guards later , they sometimes go round and bang on the sides of any caravan/motorhome they think someone is kipping in.


The bylaws clearly state 'no camping' in vehicles..


----------



## 88742 (May 9, 2005)

We use the Tesco car park, not had a problem.

Ian


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

Dover sea front. Several other vans will be there and totally safe.


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

Hi 
we stop at the CL at Postling about £6 nice peacefull setting SAFE and less than 10 minutes from the terminal

Alan H


----------



## 107506 (Oct 7, 2007)

Thanks to you all for your replys it has given us some ideas to chew over!

Merry christmas Mandy


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

*gelathae*

Where exactly on Dover sea front?

We looked last time but couldn't decide which bit was safe.

So, we stopped the night at C&CC CS at Coldred.
A fiver, but not open Nov-Feb.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

pippin said:


> Snipped - Where exactly on Dover sea front?
> 
> We looked last time but couldn't decide which bit was safe.


Hi;

::look here::

or...










:x-mas:

pete


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

Yes that's it. Just before you get to the Port on the A20 turn right at the roundabout to Brantaens (????) Wharf, over the harbour bridge then turn left and you're on Marine Parade which runs parallel with the main road. There will be others there and its safe. It's even patrolled by the police. We've stayed there about 20 times with absolutely no problem.


----------



## robrace (Jun 30, 2005)

*Pot Luck*

It appears to be pot luck as to wether you can get in to the carpark or even on the first available crossing!We have twice gone down the night before our early morning crossing and been put staight on the next crossing .Of course if they won't do let you do either you could always drive down and park up somewhere else.Last time we went wehad booked acrossing at 6ish in the morning we arrived at 10.30pm and were put on the 23.05 crossing!By 12 BST we were parked up at our usual stopover on the Aire de Camping on the sea front at Calais.If you decide to go down early just tell them you wer'nt aware of the 2hour rule.You have got two chances!!


----------



## 107506 (Oct 7, 2007)

Thanks for that Rob


----------

